# What ram to buy for a GA-P55M-UD2 build



## Ritchiebaxter (Feb 6, 2010)

I am building a gaming PC but am not sure what RAM to buy. Do I go for 8 gig of RAM or will 4 gig be just as good.
The build will be overclocked to aprrox 4 gig (hopefull)

The need to know specs are as follows

Windows 7 - 64 bit
Gigabyte S1156 Intel P55 DDR3 mATX A L (GA-P55M-UD2)
Water cooled Intel I5 chip
Corsair 750 watt PSU

What do you think off this RAM?
Also do you know any other sutable RAM
Corsair DOMINATOR 4GB 1600MHz CL9 DR3 DIMM Memory Kit 
G.Skill Ripjaw 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel 
Corsair XMS3 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) Memory - DIMM 240-pin - 1600 MHz
Corsair XMS3 8 GB ( 4 x 2 GB ) Memory - DIMM 240-pin - 1600 MHz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

4 gigs is plenty

if you dont mind spending alittle extra
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145265

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227297



you will NEVER use more than 3 gigs of memory


----------



## Ritchiebaxter (Feb 6, 2010)

Thx thats good to know 4 gig is fine. Great fast responce from you aswell thx.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Ritchiebaxter said:


> Thx thats good to know 4 gig is fine. Great fast responce from you aswell thx.




we are happy to help :wave:


----------

